# Via Fourtitude: Our Piece on Audi of America Product Planner Anthony Foulk in Latest Audi Magazine



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

For the latest issue of the Audi Magazine for the US market we contributed a profile piece on Anthony Foulk, product planner for A6, A7, A8 and their derivatives. Anthony is an interesting guy, a car enthusiast, an F1 nutcase and former BMW employee. And, covering the brands he does, Anthony has his hands on some of Audi's most important cars as it moves toward the planned C/D shift of business growth on the backs of the A6, A7 and A8 models. Read more about Anthony via the electronic version of the Audi Magazine after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

